
Galaxy S8 is not going to feature a 3.5mm headphone jack - vezycash
http://www.sammobile.com/2016/12/06/exclusive-galaxy-s8-is-not-going-to-feature-a-3-5mm-headphone-jack/
======
jack-r-abbit
Damn it! I am really enjoying my S6 and kind of just assumed I'd be getting
the S8 when it comes out since I'll be due for an upgrade by then. But I am
not on board with removing the headphone jack. I don't know who is asking for
phone makers to keep shaving a mm or 2 off the thickness each iteration, but I
would much rather have a headphone jack in a slightly thicker phone. I don't
like wireless headphones because they are just one more thing that I have to
keep charged. I don't know what I hate more: Apple for leading the way on
stupid things or other makers for following them.

(I actually still wish I had a physical keyboard.)

